# growing old in cyprus



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there
my husband and myself are planning on retiring in the Paphos area. We have two more years or so at work, and then my husband will be retiring. I am a little younger but will be retiring early so that we can enjoy retirement in Cyprus. We have recently read that once an expat becomes old and in need of care that there is nothing in Cyprus for them like care homes. It would be sad to think that after years of living in Cyprus you would have to return to the UK. We intend to go to Cyprus and stay. Does anyone have any knowledge on this matter. Are there such things as care homes or carers, and are these available to expats free. 

We look forward to any information or experience of this matter
many thanks Dawn and Clive


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are very few elderly care homes in Cyprus because families still take care of their elderly relatives.
I doubt very much that the few such places that actually exist would not be geared up for foreign residents.
I suppose that strictly speaking as EU citizens we are all entitled to the same benefits as Cypriots but whether you would actually want to stay in one of these places is debatable.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are a few private care homes, I've seen one advertised in Polemi.

Some elderly Cypriots seem to have live in carers,often Philippino or Vietnamese, but of course these must be paid and have live-in facilities.

I have also heard of private carer companies run by ex-pats but I would anticipate these might cost quite a bit.

I would completely forget about any government help in this area.

Pete


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

There are several companies offering domiciliary care, of course there is a cost involved as they are private. There are also expat nurses or former nurses who offer care, also at a cost. I looked into the care home situation and as pointed out already they also come at a cost, although some do employ English staff. Care in the UK isn't free either so I would say do some research then decide. 
Sharon


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

As a Brit of 61 , it was one of the things I thought about . But you can not live your life on what ifs .

So I have gone for it , and hopefully will be here for many years to come before I need to worry about it .


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

madcow said:


> As a Brit of 61 , it was one of the things I thought about . But you can not live your life on what ifs .
> 
> So I have gone for it , and hopefully will be here for many years to come before I need to worry about it .


Perhaps the thing to do is, as I am planning, to live forever


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Another good reason to move to Cyprus.....immortality!


----------



## de.zero51 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks to all respondents . That is really what we expected " Go for it ". I too plan on living forever.........................so far so good !


----------

